# South Florida Miami Herf - 2/11/2006



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay guys...let's do one in Miami for all the guys who want one in their backyard or they won't make the drive (Nelson's the exception)...how about Saturday 2/18/2006, maybe 1PM or 2PM, so it's an afternoon thing to keep the wives and GF's pacified...maybe we could have it at the cigar shop near Nelson...can't remember it's name?


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

I'll talk to the guys and see what they want to do. It sounds fine to me. Maybe I can guilt the guys into driving me there and back since my B-day is the following Friday.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

The 18th is a bad day for me. Got a wedding to go to.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

Well, things have changed now. I just got a job offer in today and it looks like my weeks will be Wednesday through Sunday. My weekends will be on Monday and Tuesday so any future herfs will have to be very special occasions for me until I can put in my time and get shifted to a regular work week. So Mi Amigos it looks like i'll be absent for quite a while now.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

Count me in, just post the info as it develops


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*



Nely said:


> The 18th is a bad day for me. Got a wedding to go to.


How about the 19th? It's a Sunday...maybe we can start around 1PM or 2PM and be home in time for dinner, thus keeping the wives & GF's happy and not blowing out their Saturday night plans for us...


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

whats up guys... been a while since ive been on... dont know if my pops has seen this thread but im down if he is


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

That weekend is pretty much booked for me guys, I got the wedding on Sat and my pops bday Sunday. Sorry to be such a party pooper.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*



Nely said:


> That weekend is pretty much booked for me guys, I got the wedding on Sat and my pops bday Sunday. Sorry to be such a party pooper.


Okay...that pretty much blows out the weekend of the 18th-19th completely...no fun without Nelson...the following weekend I'm out for the 25th as I have a thingy I have to go to...how about Sunday the 26th? Or the weekend of the 11th-12th or is that too soon?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*



bruceolee said:


> I just got a job offer in today and it looks like my weeks will be Wednesday through Sunday. So Mi Amigos it looks like i'll be absent for quite a while now.


First Off, Jason, Congrats on the new job Bro!!!! You will be missed and we'll try to make a sepcial one for you to attend.

Sundays aren't really good for me. I've made that Family bowling day. Doreen and the kids love it.

Ron


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006 or 2/11?*



Ron1YY said:


> ...Sundays aren't really good for me. I've made that Family bowling day. Doreen and the kids love it.
> 
> Ron


Okay..that lets out Sundays...so is Saturday, 2/11, too soon?


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

looks like me and the pops sre in for that one.... I'm gonna try to drag the old fogie down too... so as of right now we're down!!!! It'll a bunch of cubans for real this time...haha


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*

So we gonna do this in the afternoon on Saturday, 2/11? Nelson, you think they can handle us?

Sabor Havana Cigars at Doral
2600 NW 87th Ave, Doral, FL
(305) 436-8860


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I am in!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*



Neuromancer said:


> So we gonna do this in the afternoon on Saturday, 2/11? Nelson, you think they can handle us?
> 
> Sabor Havana Cigars at Doral
> 2600 NW 87th Ave, Doral, FL
> (305) 436-8860


Well I guess. I'm not too sure about that place, thats why I brought up the park idea.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: South Florida Miami Herf - 2/18/2006*



Nely said:


> Well I guess. I'm not too sure about that place, thats why I brought up the park idea.


When you say you're not too sure what do you mean?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok, it looks like I won't be able to make it on the 11th either. I got some family obligations going on that weekend. Sorry guys.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I guess this sorta fell apart...anyone want to get together anywhere this Saturday let me know...


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nely said:


> Ok, it looks like I won't be able to make it on the 11th either. I got some family obligations going on that weekend. Sorry guys.


Okay, anyone want to change the venue? We can meet up on Saturday afternoon at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach so we can harass Ron at work...maybe make it 2PM or 3PM? Or we can do it the following Saturday on 2/18? I'm in the mood for this Saturday if everyone is up to it...and btw, Carlos, feeling better? Too much good food, good booze, good cigars and good sex can do in a guy your age...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> Okay, anyone want to change the venue? We can meet up on Saturday afternoon at LJ's in Royal Palm Beach so we can harass Ron at work...maybe make it 2PM or 3PM? Or we can do it the following Saturday on 2/18? I'm in the mood for this Saturday if everyone is up to it...and btw, Carlos, feeling better? Too much good food, good booze, good cigars and good sex can do in a guy your age...


I am in fact alive again.
I think I will definitely be up for some smokes by Saturday.
No problem going on a road trip to LJ's.
I am out of town with limited access. Get back to South Florida on Friday afternoon. PM me or call me to let me know for sure.


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

If anyone wants to join me I will be at the Micosukee Casino Wednesday smoking cigars and playing with a salsa band in the up stairs ballroom...

Sunday I will be playing in a festival that is open to the public...Don't know the details yet...Maybe that is a good venue for a herf...

Let me know of any other local herfs...I would love to hang out and meet new friends...

Take care,

Nestor Z.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> If anyone wants to join me I will be at the Micosukee Casino Wednesday smoking cigars and playing with a salsa band in the up stairs ballroom...
> 
> Sunday I will be playing in a festival that is open to the public...Don't know the details yet...Maybe that is a good venue for a herf...
> 
> ...


Oh, ho...a new victim for our local herfs sticks his head in the noose...


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

Neuromancer said:


> Oh, ho...a new victim for our local herfs sticks his head in the noose...


You know, I had a girl friend once that loved to get noosed...:w

fun memories...

- NZ


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Nestor Z. said:


> You know, I had a girl friend once that loved to get noosed...:w
> 
> fun memories...
> 
> - NZ


I think that's more information than we need...


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

Neuromancer said:


> I think that's more information than we need...


At a herf, I've certainly heard worse than that.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Hey, 

I'll be seeing you guys up there on Saturday as well. Things got smoothed over so everything's kosher for me on Saturday. I am ready to HERF!!!!!!!


ATL


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ha Ha HA!!!!!! The crew is together again!!!!!!! And a new member to the crew!!!!!! This is going to be great!!!!! Let's Get To HERFIN!!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Ha Ha HA!!!!!! The crew is together again!!!!!!! And a new member to the crew!!!!!! This is going to be great!!!!! Let's Get To HERFIN!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


OK, so is it at LJ's for sure on Saturday?
What time?
I will be there come what may.


----------



## Carlito's Way (Dec 16, 2005)

u know when the old man says he's there that usually means im there with him so count me in


----------



## Nestor Z. (Feb 1, 2006)

You guys are making my mouth water just thinking about the herf at LJ's...Sounds like lots of fun...

Unfortunately I have a rehearsal that could not be missed at 1pm Saturday afternoon...I definitely want to get together with you all in the near future...

Tonight was a beautiful night...Chilly outside...Something like 51 degrees...On my break at the Micosukee I grabbed a lemonade, sat down and sparked up a LGC R #5...I love those cigars...Everyone that passed by me in the lounge area smiled and said "Man, you look like you are really enjoying that cigar"...and I truly was...

Let me know when is the next herf, or a casual meeting in a cigar store like the one in Doral is just fine with me...

Have a great time on Saturday fellas...

Take care,

Nestor Z.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> OK, so is it at LJ's for sure on Saturday?
> What time?
> I will be there come what may.


We could plan on landing there about 3-4PM as they're open until 8PM which should give us plenty of time to get tired of each other? Or earlier? Input?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

I'll be there from 10:00 on!!!!! Come in when ever you want.

From the Turnpike: Make your way to Southern Blvd. Go west. Just past 441/SR7 there is a K-Mart shopping center. Turn into it and it's about 6 doors away fron the Post Office. 


See you there

Ron


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Good morning Gorillas!

It's on for today. I'll be there! Hope to see you all there!

ATL


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Okay...this turned out to be a meeting of the Three Musketeers (Athos, Porthos, and Aramis - Ron, Marc, and Carlos) and young d'Artagnan (Andrew), but we had a great afternoon...after, GF and I met Carlos and wife for dinner at a local Austrian-Hungarian restaurant and a further good time was had by all...now I'm gonna start another thread, and let's get it together to really do have a good one in March in Miami...we need more bodies...calling all So. Florida LLG's...


----------

